# Drifting in Nebraska



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

We had about 8 inches of snow a week ago. And another 3-4 inches on thurs. and friday but we also had 30-40 mile an hour winds for those two days as well. As you can see we ended up with all of the snow from the surrounding corn fields in our 1 acre back yard. I had to dig a path with the skid loader just to get to my burn barrel in order to burn the garbage from the past couple of days. The other picture is me having some fun with my daughter driving the 4 wheeler.


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

wooo, thank god for the skid...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

It looks like you need a taboggan or other large sled to ride on.


----------



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah I know. Something funny has happened since I started getting older. Either I've gotten bigger or those plastic sleds we all used to ride on have gotten smaller. I'm sure its the sleds!!!


----------



## Mainer (Nov 30, 2004)

Yep your right. Its the sleds im sure of it. Why my Daughter i were doing the same thing onley she was driving the a snowmachine. I'll be dammed if i didnt get bounced out of that tiny sled... I rember when they made them to fit us...LOL So we upgraded to one of them big snow tubes... Like riding a caddy campared to the plastick ones...LOL much better ride..And they make them in Adult kids size...LOL


----------



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think they are putting quite as much padding in the sleds as they used to either. I sure feel those bumps and rocks a lot more than I used to. Next time I will have to steal one of my wifes pillows to sit on. I bet she would really appreciate that.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

back when i was like 14-15 me and my cousins would always screw around with 4 wheelers and sleds but we were sick of the plastic crap so i made one out of 4" by 4" treated posts the thing was a tank the only problem was the 4 wheeler had a hard time pullin it lol


----------



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

My wife told me to use an old car hood. That's what they used to use when they were kids. Plus you can get several people on the hood at one time. Possibly spray some fluid film on the bottom of it or even some "Pam" cooking spray.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

lol like in christmas vacation where he sprays the cooking spray on the bottom of his sled


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

The other night while we where out hualing snow we where right by the sledding hill in our town and we thought about pulling the piece of poly out of the back of my truck and we where going to go sledding.lol We could have gotten 20 kids on thing. All we would have to do is put a rope on the front of it to grab to curl it back a bit. I think we might still do it one day, lol.


----------

